# Q'Judah! New IPO2



## Christopher Smith

My boy Q'Judah! earned his IPO2 this weeked with 100-98-96=294. Here is a video of the obedience. 
http://youtu.be/BOPtmQEYR1s


----------



## Dave Martin

Wow, super work! I can't watch the video yet but the scores have to speak for themselves - hell of a job! Big Congrats Chris!


----------



## Denise King

Very very well done!!! To bad the the other dog had to whine and carry on through your whole routine!!! But excellent work for you and your dog!

Denise King


----------



## Dave Martin

Was just able to watch.. That field is super short huh? Only thing I noticed was you recalled the dog on the stand in motion and you're supposed to return to the dog. Nice that the judge didn't take points there.

Great routine though - very nice heeling


----------



## Edward Weiss

Excellent !


----------



## Christopher Jones

Good work.


----------



## Christopher Smith

Yeah Dave I caught that too. If you notice that the dog on the long down went after the judge on the gunshots and I think we both were distracted and shook. I'm not sure if he missed it or let it go due to the circumstances. 
But thanks for the compliments


----------



## Bob Scott

!!!OUT*&^%$#@STANDING scores!!


----------



## Catherine Gervin

congratulations on being almost PERFECT!! you must be very proud of the team you guys make!


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Congratulations - obviously good training to get marks like this.


----------



## Matt Vandart

Awesome stuff duderino


----------



## susan tuck

So cool, Christopher, you and Judah rocked it!


----------



## rick smith

beautiful to watch. great work


----------



## John Wolf

Congrats! Nice scores.


----------



## kristin tresidder

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Zakia Days

Now that's whassup!!!! Big congrats to you and your team!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Congrats, I never would have even noticed the stand in motion issue


----------



## Christopher Smith

Thank ya'll for the very nice complements! 

Zakia thanks for mentioning my team.


----------



## angelo sintubin

Nice work. Beautiful and fast retrieve. Nice heeling, sometimes a little jumping. But what a nice routine.


----------



## brad robert

great work Christopher really liked the positions(sit/stand/down) Nice dog and great team work!!

What was with the dog doing the long down?


----------



## Christopher Smith

Thanks Guys 8)

I've been told that dog on the long down rushed the judge during the gunshots. I just know there was a big commotion.


----------



## brad robert

Yep dog broke on gunshots and to yours and your dogs credit neither of you were in least bit interested.


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe

Congrats, These are great scores! any video of the protection or tracking?


----------



## Christopher Smith

Lisa Radcliffe said:


> Congrats, These are great scores! any video of the protection or tracking?


It was too dark to video the protection. I'm not sure if anyone recorded the tracking. I'll ask around. 

Here is a training video through. He was giving false indications when he was fatigued and we had to work through that. So there is a false indication on a grassy patch for you guys to check out. Watching this will be boring as hell to most of you but to some if us this is like fetish porn.http://youtu.be/UmbhQbLtyQ0


----------



## Bob Scott

Excellent!
Easy to see why he's a 100pt tracker.


----------



## Dave Colborn

Congratulations on your teams performance! 

Thanks for posting the tracking training video too. I don't like watching tracking videos, but that was enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe

Thanks for sharing very nice!


----------



## Steve Strom

Congratulations, really nice. I like the way you show off his flat retrieve. Can you throw a 3 dumbbell that far? I don't think I've ever seen the send out go back towards the starting point that way, looks like you could send him sideways and it would still be great though.


----------



## Christopher Smith

You are supposed to throw the dumbell about 10 meters. I threw mine about that far then it tumbled further. I think I could have asked for a re-throw. The throw always goes in the direction of the send out. The send out can go either way and depends on the field.


----------



## Steve Strom

Either way, I like the speed out and back over what looks like a good distance. Congrats again.


----------



## Faisal Khan

Super cool dude, huge congrats!


----------

